# Barley Straw Sellers



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

I live south of Dayton, OH. Does anyone know of a local vendor where I can pick up a couple bails of barley straw?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Spencer, Ill ask my wife since she is tied into all the local folks who grow hay for her horses. She may know of someone local. 
Salmonid


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Buddy of mine used to grow it for pond use. Hes out of the buisness now though. Its a hard item to find locally


----------

